

Please, take the "Work" out of networking - paulbaumgart
http://business.theatlantic.com/2009/03/please_take_the_work_out_of_networking.php

======
paulbaumgart
The original article is here: <http://www.cnbc.com/id/29917512>

But I sorta liked Megan McArdle's summary better.

------
eddycole
"neting"

Ok, so I couldn't resist. I will now bend over and take my downmod lashing
like a man.

